# ألوهية المسيح



## baha-29 (2 يوليو 2008)

الاستاذ ماى روك السلام عليكم
لندخل فى الموضوع مباشرة حتى لا نتشعب.
 اراكم تقولون بالوهية السيد المسيح فما هو يا ترى الذى اعتمدتم علية فى تقرير ذلك المعتقد ارجو سرد الادلة على مسامعى حتى انظر فيها


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2008)

اتحفتنا يا اخي بالشعارات و النداء للحوار و اخرتها تأتي بسؤالك كُرر في المنتدى لعشرات المرات و اكثر, و ردينا و جاوبنا اكثر من مرة, بأكثر من صيغة عل القارئ يحاول ان يكون امينا و يستوعب

خُذ بعض المواضيع التي ردت على سؤالك:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=465 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7658 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32087 
*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟* 
*هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً* 
*هل المسيح الكلمة مخلوق وغير مقتدر ؟* 
*المسيح ابن اللـه* 
*انا هو الالف والياء. الاول والآخر* 
*الوهية المسيح*
هل الأناجيل الأربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي *ألوهية المسيح*
سؤال عن *الوهية المسيح*
*هل يسوع هو الله؟؟؟* 
*هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو*

اقرأهم و افهمهم و بعدين اطرح سؤالك

مرحب بك


----------



## pariah12 (3 يوليو 2008)

baha-29 قال:


> الاستاذ ماى روك السلام عليكم
> لندخل فى الموضوع مباشرة حتى لا نتشعب.
> اراكم تقولون بالوهية السيد المسيح فما هو يا ترى الذى اعتمدتم علية فى تقرير ذلك المعتقد ارجو سرد الادلة على مسامعى حتى انظر فيها



لا يا عزيزي، نحن لا نقول، نحن نقلنا فقط اقوال وافعال المسيح التي تؤكد هذا.  لذلك، المسيحين هم الامناء على نقل هذه المعلومه للغير، وبهذا اذا كان عندك اي اعتراض، فيجب ان تعترض لدى المسيح وليس المسيحين.

هناك ملاحظه دائما موجوده عند المسلمين وهي ان الكتاب محرف....ولكن عدا عن هذه التهمه الواهيه، هل يستطيع اي مسلم ان يثبت ان اقوال المسيح عن الوهيته غير صحيحه؟  يعني هل تستطيعون ان تفندوا ما ادعاه المسيح لنفسه بدون ان تتهموا المسيحين بكذا وكذا؟


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



baha-29 قال:


> الاستاذ ماى روك السلام عليكم
> لندخل فى الموضوع مباشرة حتى لا نتشعب.
> اراكم تقولون بالوهية السيد المسيح فما هو يا ترى الذى اعتمدتم علية فى تقرير ذلك المعتقد ارجو سرد الادلة على مسامعى حتى انظر فيها


*أخى الفــــــــــــاضل *
*قرأت هذا السؤال حوالى 1000000000 مرة*
*ياجماعة نحن لا نقول ولا ندَّعى ان السيد المسيح هو إله*
*بل نعبده كإله لأنه بالفعل إلـــــــــــــــــه مُتجسد*
*أول أدلتنا على ذلك هو العديد من الآيات والمواضع التى ذُكرت فى الكتاب المقدس ونؤمن بها **مثل*
*لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع*
*المسيح *
*1تي 2:5*
*ففى تلك الآية إثبات لمن يعى ويفهم بصحة ما نؤمن به أن السيدالمسيح هو إلــــــــه فلم يقل فى الآية السابقة يوجد انسان واحد بل قال إلـــــــــه*
*كذلك أيضاً فى*
*(1كورونثوس8 :6)* 
لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.​ 

*ولقد تم جمع العديد من المعلومات والأدلة حول سؤالك هذا لكل من لايعلم بألوهية السيد المسيح فى كتاب يُدعى :*​ 

*أرني*​



*أين قال المسيح:*​



*”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*​



*يُمكنَّك قراءة الموضوع كُله من هذا الرابط إضغط على كلمة هنا*​



*هنــــــــــــــا*​



*وهذا هو جزء مما قد إعتمدنا عليه *​



*فهناك العديد من الأدلة*​



*أيضاًً يمكنك قراءة الرابط الموجود أدناه فى توقيعى لعله يفيدك فى تساؤلاتك*​



*ولآخر مرة اُكرر ان السيد المسيح إله وهو يُمثل أقنوم الإبن من الثالوث المُقّدس الآب والإبن والروح القُدُس والثلاثة أقانيم هم واحـــــــــــــد*​



*وأرجو ان أكون أفدتك وأن تكون أسئلتك هذه بغرض المعرفة وليس الجدال بلا هدف*​


----------



## tellthetrue (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*فى يوحنا 14/9  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 

لاحظ معايا الكلام باللون الأحمر ( فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ ) يعنى حقيقى البشر رأوا الآب والآب هوا الإبن ومافيش مشكلة خلاص . . . طيب وهنا :ـ

يوحنا 5/37 وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ، وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ

لاحظ برضوا باللون الأحمر ( وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ ) طب إزاى إللى شاف الإبن شاف الآب والآب لا أحد يبصر هيئته وإلا بقى الآب ( أو الإبن ما الإتنين واحد ) رجع فى كلامه ؟؟

عندك حل من الإتنين : ـ

1. ياإما فعلا الآب هو الإبن ويبقى كده المسيح هو الله بس هايبقى فى مشكلة ( تناقض ) بين رأى الآب و لا أبصرتم هيئة الآب . . والتناقض يثبت التحريف .

2. أو يكون ده تعبير أو بلاغة ويكون فعلا الآب لم يبصر أحد هيئته وساعتها هايكون الإبن غير الآب والمسيح ليس هو الله لكنه رسول كما قالها المسيح فى مواضع كثيرة ( أنك أرسلتنى والذى أرسلنى والذى أرسلته )

إختر من بين القوسين ( تناقض وتحريف - المسيح ليس هو الله ) . . . تحياتى وأتمنى إن ردى يبقى كامل ومايتحذفش أو يتحذف منه حتت .*


----------



## tellthetrue (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس 

تحياتى . . . ليا تعليقين : ـ

1. من هو المسيح ؟؟ ( إله - الله - الإثنين معا ) .

2. أنا قرأت جزء بسيط من كتاب يوسف رياض وهى 1. هذا ما قاله المسيح . . وهاكمله إن شاء الله لكن دلوقتى أنا عندى إثبات خطأه وتناقضه مع الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة للجزء إللى أنا قرأته . . . هل ممكن لى أن أعرضه أو نفتح موضوع جديد . 
والسلام . . .​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> *ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس *
> 
> *تحياتى . . . ليا تعليقين : ـ*


أهلاً وسهلاً بحضرتك وأرحب بكل تعليقاتك​ 


tellthetrue قال:


> *1. من هو المسيح ؟؟ ( إله - الله - الإثنين معا ) .*


وماهو الفرق اللغوى فى المعنى بين كلاً من كلمتى الله أو إله فى وجهة نظر حضرتك ؟
أليس معناهما يدل على مدلول واحد ألا وهو أن
 السيد المسيح هو الله الذى يمثل أقنوم الإبن من الثالوث المُقَّدس ؟​ 



tellthetrue قال:


> *2. أنا قرأت جزء بسيط من كتاب يوسف رياض وهى*
> *1. هذا ما قاله المسيح . . وهاكمله إن شاء الله لكن دلوقتى أنا عندى إثبات خطأه وتناقضه مع الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة للجزء إللى أنا قرأته . . . هل ممكن لى أن أعرضه أو نفتح موضوع جديد . *
> 
> *والسلام . . .*​


حضرتك ممكن تعرض إيه وجهة إختلافك مع كتاب الأستاذ يوسف رياض وبنعمة ربنا هرد على استفساراتك
وياريت حضرتك توضحلى إيه هى أوجه التناقض اللى إكتشفتها فى الكتاب​


----------



## انت الفادي (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> *فى يوحنا 14/9  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟
> 
> لاحظ معايا الكلام باللون الأحمر ( فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ ) يعنى حقيقى البشر رأوا الآب والآب هوا الإبن ومافيش مشكلة خلاص . . . طيب وهنا :ـ
> 
> ...



*عزيزي تل ذا تروث
معليش سامحني ..حاشد عليك شوية في مشاركتي دي و لكن اعتبره عتاب من اخ لاخيه.

انت تستشهد من الكتاب المقدس بنصين.. و تريد ان تقول ان النصيين يتعارضان..اولهما:
الذي رأني رأي الاب.
و الثاني : ولا ابصرتم هيئته.

عزيزي.. انا اسئل نفسي طوال الواقت.. لماذا يتعزر علي المسلم فهم عقيدة التثليث.. فلم اجد اجابة الا ان المسلم يخاف ان يفهم عقيدة التثليث .. ليس لانها ستضره و لكن فهمه لها يحرره.. فالمسلم اصبح كمن ولد في سجن و عاش حياته داخل اسوار السجن و اصبح لا يعرف سوي اسوار هذا السجن و يخاف ان يفقد اسوار هذا السجن حتي لا يعيش في حرية.. بمعني اخر.. اصبح المسلم يخاف التحرر من عبودية الخطية و اصبح عبدا مطيعا لها..

ندخل في الموضوع:
عزيزي.. من رأي السيد المسيح فهو قد رأي الصورة التي اظهر الله ذاته بها الي البشرة بالطريقة التي يتحملها البشر..
بمعني:
ان الله غير محدود و لا يقدر الانسان المحدود الجسد و القدرة ان يري الغير محدود القدرة.. 
يقول الكتاب المقدس:خروج 33: 20
*[q-bible]  *وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش.*[/q-bible]
*
فمن هذا النص يتضح لك ان لا احد يقدر ان يري وجه الله.. و لا حتي صوته.. و لكن مع ذلك نجد ان الله تكلم مع الله ( لقب موسي كليم الله ) فكيف تمكن انسان محدود من ان يسمع صوت الله؟؟
الاجابة بسيطة جدا:
الله تكلم مع موسي مستخدما الوسيلة التي تتناسب مع ضعف موسي البشري..  
و نفس الطريقة في السيد المسيح.. و هي ان الله اظهر لنا ذاته في السيد المسيح بالطريقة التي تقدر عقولنا و ابصارنا ان تستوعبه.. و لكن هذه الصورة لا تعني ان هذا هو كل مجد الله او سلطانه بل هي الصورة المبسطة التي يقدر الانسان يستوعبها بأمكانياته المحدودة.
و هذا ما تكلم عنه السيد المسيح: 
من رأني فقد رأي الاب.. اي انه رأي الاب ( الله ) في الصورة التي يقدر ان يدركها الانسان بأمكانياته المحدودة.
اذن لا يوجد تعارض في الايات بل تطابق تام عقلي و منطقي..

عزيزي.. هل تعلم ان الانسان يمكن ان يموت لمجرد رؤيته ملاك؟؟؟ فما بالك الله نفسه؟؟؟
الم يغير جبريل من هيئته عندما ظهر لمريم ؟؟؟؟ لماذا لم يظهر لها بهيئته الحقيقية؟؟؟ 
و بالرغم من انه ظهر لها بهئية غير هيئته الا انه هو هو جبريل لم يتغير.

اتركك تتفكر في الكلام قليلا...

و بالمناسبة... ليس انت من يعطينا حلول او خيارات كي نختار منها.. بل نحن من يعطيك العلم بما يخص الكتاب المقدس..

اذن فالسيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( الصورة التي يقدر البشر ان يستوعبها و يدركها بحواسه المحدودة ) و بالتالي يصبح من رأي السيد المسيح فقد رأي الاب ايضا.

تحياتي 


                                                                  (يا رب يفهم و ما يقولش ما انا بفاهم )

*


----------



## انت الفادي (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> أهلاً وسهلاً بحضرتك وأرحب بكل تعليقاتك​
> 
> وماهو الفرق اللغوى فى المعنى بين كلاً من كلمتى الله أو إله فى وجهة نظر حضرتك ؟
> أليس معناهما يدل على مدلول واحد ألا وهو أن
> ...



*اختي المباركة ماريان
الاخ تل ذا تروث بيقصد بسؤاله :هل السيد المسيح هو الله ام اله بيقصد هل السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه ام هو اله اخر بالاضافة الي الله ..
هذا ما يقصده بسؤاله الذي قام طرحه بطريقة ملتوية..


*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



انت الفادي قال:


> *اختي المباركة ماريان*
> *الاخ تل ذا تروث بيقصد بسؤاله :هل السيد المسيح هو الله ام اله بيقصد هل السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه ام هو اله اخر بالاضافة الي الله ..*
> *هذا ما يقصده بسؤاله الذي قام طرحه بطريقة ملتوية..*


أشكـــــــرك أخى* إنت الفادى* على توضيحك البسيط
ربنا يقدرنا على إظهار مجده لهم من خلال ضعفنا​ 
ورداً على سؤال الأخ
Tell The True
إن كان هذا هو فعلاً مايقصده
أن السيد المسيح هو الله فعلاً
الإله الوحيد الموجود خالق هذا الكون 
وليس إله آخر بالإضافة إلى الله كما يدَّعى البعض ويتشككون فى ذلك
وأرجو من أخى 
Tell The True
ان يطرح أسئلته بصورة مباشرة بعد ذلك حتى يسهل الإجابة عنها ويتسنى لنا التفسير
وأنتظر أوجه التناقض التى لايراها متوافقة مع كلام وإثباتات الكتاب المُقَّدس عن ألوهية السيد المسيح التى شرحها لنا الأستاذ يوسف رياض فى كتابه​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*+*

المسيح تبارك إسمه هو *الله* ( بال التعريف ) هو إله من إله ..* و ما من إله من إله إلا وهو ذاته نفس الإله* .. ام هو تناسخ آلهه ؟!! 


عندما نريد الحديث عن المسيح تبارك إسمه من جهة أقنوميته نقول " *إبن* *الله* " و عندما نود الحديث عنه من جهة جوهره نقول " *الله* " 

فالمسيح له المجد هو الله و إبن الله .. وهو إله واحد .. وهو الإله الواحد الذي تؤمن به المسيحية .. وهو الله المعروف فى الاسلام بالاسم و الغير معروف فى الاسلام من جهة طبيعته و خصائصه الجوهريه ( *الاقانيم* )


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2008)

ب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين ب نسم الا
الابن هو يسوع والاب والابن والروح القدس واحد ( ليس ثلاثه ) كما يعتقد البعض 
تجسد الرب ليحيينا بعد الموت من جراء خطيه ادم  وشرحت امثله كثيره فى هذا كالشمس ونورها واشعتها   وغيرها من الامثله
يسوع هو الهى الذى احبه والرب وحده هو القادر ان يدافع عن نفسه ( لم يرفض الصلب والبصق وتوزيع ثيابه والجلد بالسوط وشرب الخل عند العطش ) تحمل كل شيئ بالجسد لنكون نحن احياء وكذا ابناء له
ولم يقدر احد ان يقول ان يسوع ابن الله الا اذا تعمد وخلغ الغشاوه من على اعينه 
يسوع هو حبيبى ( فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم )
مجدا واكراما  اكراما ومجدا للثالوث الاقدس امين


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> *ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس*
> *تحياتى *
> * أنا قرأت جزء بسيط من كتاب يوسف رياض وهى 1. هذا ما قاله المسيح . . وهاكمله إن شاء الله لكن دلوقتى أنا عندى إثبات خطأه وتناقضه مع الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة للجزء إللى أنا قرأته . . . هل ممكن لى أن أعرضه أو نفتح موضوع جديد . *
> 
> *والسلام . . .​*


أين هى خلافات حضرتك التى قد رأيتها تتعارض مع شهادات الكتاب المقدس التى قد ذكرها اخونا الأستاذ يوسف رياض فى كتابه للرد على شبهة أرنى أين قال المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس انا هو الله فإعبدونى ؟
لقد مر حوالى اسبوع على استفسار حضرتك ؟؟؟
معنى هذا أن تناقضاتك غير صحيحة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ziad14d (1 أغسطس 2008)

هوشعنا لك يابن داؤؤد ,  ياحمل الله رافع خطايا العالم , يارب اعني وثبتني على طريقك يا رب


----------



## tellthetrue (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*مأدرش أقول آسف على التأخير لأنه إهمال منى إنى شاركت فى الموضوع ونسيته لكن هاقول آسف على الإهمال وبعد : ـ

1. من الرد إستنتجد إن المسيح هو الإله الواحد وهو الله ولكن هذا لم يقوله المسيح فى كلامه فى العهد الجديد 

2. مش عارف هل ممكن حد يقوللى مش مهم ومش لازم إن المسيح كان يقول أنا هو الله أو إعبدونى صراحة بالنص ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن يسوع المسيح تحدث فى يوحنا 18/20 ( اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) . . . . . 

3. هل فى نص بيقول فيه المسيح صراحة أنا إله ؟؟؟ ( كلمة رب غير كلمة إله ) . . . .

4. كلمة ( إله ) لا تعنى بالضرورة فى الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الخالق أو أنه بالضرورة هو الإله الواحد الذى يستحق العبادة وده أدلة : ـ

أ. فى سفر الخروج 7/1 ( فقال الرب لموسى انظر.انا جعلتك الها لفرعون.وهرون اخوك يكون نبيّك ) يعنى موسى إله ولكنه ليس هو الإله الواحد وليس هو الله . . . 

ب. وفى رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 4/4 ( الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله ) فقد أطلق بولس على الشيطان لفظ ( إله ) فهل الشيطان هو الرب الإله أم أنه معبود من غير المؤمنين دون أن يستحق العبادة ؟؟؟

ج. فى رسالة بولس إلى فيليبى 3/19 ( الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات ) فالبطن هنا أطلق عليها بولس لفظ إله ؟؟؟

* فلو كان المسيح هو الله . . . فهل قال أنا الله أو إعبدونى أو أنا الرب الإله أو أنا هو الخالق ؟؟؟؟

ياريت يكون السؤال وصل من غير إلتواء وأنا حاولت أبسطه شوية لأنى طرحته بشكل غامض . . . شكرا .*


----------



## tellthetrue (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*بالنسبة للتثليث . . . فأنا فاهم يعنى إيه تثليث وفاهم الأقنومية ومسائل الحلول والإتحاد ده كلها لكن كل القضية دلوقتى إنى برجع لأصل إيمانكم بالله وبالرسل . . . والكتاب المقدس هو أصل العقيدة المسيحية فأنا أعتمد عليه فى ورود النصوص لكى أستطيع أن أصل إلى صحة إيمانكم بالمسيح . . . *


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 أغسطس 2008)

*+*

بما أنك قد أتيت لتجادل ، فينبغي عليك إختيار موضوع واحد للنقاش فيه . 

من قال لك أن المسيح لم يُصرح *علانية و بشكل واضح* بالوهيته و أنه هو الله ؟!!! 

من قال لك هذا ؟!!! 

*سؤال هام جداً :*

هل رجعت للنص اليوناني ؟

ثانياً .. إن أثبت لك و بأدلة قاطعة على أن المسيح تبارك إسمه قد قال أنه هو الله .. هل تقرأ جيداً ؟ .. قد قال أنه هو الله .. هو الله .. قال أنا الله .. أنا يهوه .. تُرى ماذا ستفعل ؟! .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



> 1. ياإما فعلا الآب هو الإبن ويبقى كده المسيح هو الله بس هايبقى فى مشكلة ( تناقض ) بين رأى الآب و لا أبصرتم هيئة الآب . . والتناقض يثبت التحريف .
> 
> 2. أو يكون ده تعبير أو بلاغة ويكون فعلا الآب لم يبصر أحد هيئته وساعتها هايكون الإبن غير الآب والمسيح ليس هو الله لكنه رسول كما قالها المسيح فى مواضع كثيرة ( أنك أرسلتنى والذى أرسلنى والذى أرسلته )


 


*تقدر تعطيني اي واحدة من الكتاب المقدس يمكن ان نفسرها على اساس ان الاب هو الابن!!*
*بدنا نهرطق *

*الاب غير الابن *


*ومن قال اذا قالنا ان الاب ليس الابن يبقى تنفي لاهوت المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟ (اصحاب عقول) ارحمونا*

*الا تعرف ان هناك تمايز بين الاقانيم*

*اما معنى الارسالية فهي لاتعني انه في مرتبة الانبياء والرسل فانت تقول (ارسل فكرة)(ارسل رسالة) (ارسل دمعة) ( الشمس ترسل نورها )...الخ هل معنى ان الفكرة بشر؟ هل الرسالة بشر؟ هل الدمعة بشر؟ هلى نور الشمس بشر؟ *
*الارسالية هنا لتميز بين الاقانيم*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



> 4. كلمة ( إله ) لا تعنى بالضرورة فى الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الخالق أو أنه بالضرورة هو الإله الواحد الذى يستحق العبادة وده أدلة : ـ


 

بقانون الايمان المسيحي نقول 
*اله حق من اله حق* بمعنى ان كل من دعي اله بمعنى مجازي سيد او غيره ام المسيح فهو* اله حق* وليس معنى مجازي
هو الخالق




وهذه بعض ادلة لاهوت المسيح​ 


Joh 1:1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ *وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.* 

Joh 1:14 *وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً* وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 


Joh 8:58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ *أَنَا كَائِنٌ*». 


*Rev 22:13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».* 


Php 2:6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ *مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ*. 

Php 2:7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، *آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.* 


Col 1:16 *فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ*: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 

Col 2:9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ *يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً*.


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> *مأدرش أقول آسف على التأخير لأنه إهمال منى إنى شاركت فى الموضوع ونسيته لكن هاقول آسف على الإهمال وبعد : ـ
> *


*لا يهمك عزيزي.. بل نحن من يشكرك لعودتك للموضوع و لا داعي للاعتزار.

*


tellthetrue قال:


> * 1. من الرد إستنتجد إن المسيح هو الإله الواحد وهو الله ولكن هذا لم يقوله المسيح فى كلامه فى العهد الجديد
> *


*بلعكس عزيزي.. السيد المسيح في الانجيل اوضح كل هذه المسائل بما لا يدع شك.. للانسان المدقق.
فهو غافر الزنوب و هو المحيي و الخالق.. فأنا بالفعل استغرب من الانسان الذي يطلب كلمات و يترك الافعال.. عزيزي.. لو جائك انسان و وقف امامك و قال لك انا الله اعبدني؟؟؟ هل ستصدقه؟؟؟ لو اجبت علي هذا السؤال بصدق ستجد ان الاجابة هي لا.. و لكن اذا رجعت الي عصر السيد المسيح و رأيت اعماله كلها بالاضافة الي اقواله.. فلن تقدر الا ان تؤمن به بأنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.

*


tellthetrue قال:


> * 2. مش عارف هل ممكن حد يقوللى مش مهم ومش لازم إن المسيح كان يقول أنا هو الله أو إعبدونى صراحة بالنص ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن يسوع المسيح تحدث فى يوحنا 18/20 ( اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) . . . . . *


* عفوا عزيزي .. دعنا ننظر للامر من منظورين في وقت واحد.. المنظور المسيحي و المنظور الاسلامي.. فانا كمسيحي اؤمن ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد و بذلك فهو امين في اقواله و افعاله.. و غيور علي بيته و تعليمه.
و انت كمسلم تؤمن بأن عيسي هو نبي و بذلك فهو كنبي شخص امين و حريص علي كلام الله المعطي له و الرسالة كي يوصلها بأمانة دون اي لبس او سؤ تفاهم.
فمن هذين المنظورين انت تقول ان السيد المسيح لم يقولها صراحة مع اني اختلف معك في هذه النقطة الا اني سأسرد الموضوع بهاذين المنظورين..
دعنا نفرض جدلا بحسب نظرتك ان السيد المسيح لم يقول صراحة انه هو الله..
و لكن ما فات عليك عزيزي انه هو قبل كل ما لله.. فهو قبل السجود له.. و قبل العبادة..
فلو اتفقنا بالمنظور المسيحي بأنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد فمن الطبيعي ان يقبل السجود له و العبادة.
و لو نظرنا بالمنظور الاسلام فهو كنبي حريص و غيور علي كلام الله و تعاليمه لما سمح لهم بعبادته او بالسجود له.. بل لكان غير لهم تفكيرهم في هذه اللحظة.

و الان يأتي السؤال المهم : انت تقول ارني اين قال السيد المسيح اعبدوني.
فأقول لك: ارني انت اين قال السيد المسيح لا تعبدوني؟؟ 


*


tellthetrue قال:


> * 3. هل فى نص بيقول فيه المسيح صراحة أنا إله ؟؟؟ ( كلمة رب غير كلمة إله ) . . . .*


* و هل في نص ينفي ان السيد المسيح هو الله؟؟؟ اما بالنسبة لاختلاف كلمة رب عن كلمة اله ارجع الي النص اليوناني لتعرف الفرق عزيزي.


*


tellthetrue قال:


> * 4. كلمة ( إله ) لا تعنى بالضرورة فى الكتاب المقدس أنه هو الخالق أو أنه بالضرورة هو الإله الواحد الذى يستحق العبادة وده أدلة : ـ
> 
> أ. فى سفر الخروج 7/1 ( فقال الرب لموسى انظر.انا جعلتك الها لفرعون.وهرون اخوك يكون نبيّك ) يعنى موسى إله ولكنه ليس هو الإله الواحد وليس هو الله . . . *


* لو كنت قد فهمت النص فعلا لما كنت قلت كلامك هذا عزيزي.. لان الله لم يجعل من موسي الها.. بل بسبب الاعمال التي سيعملها موسي امام فرعون ستجعل فرعون يعتقد ان موسي الها و ان هارون الذي معه هو نبيه..
بمعني اخر قال الله لموسي انه سيعطيه اعمال ليعملها امام فرعون ستجعل فرعون من عظمتها يعتقد ان موسي الها لان الفراعنة يؤمنون بتعدد الالهة.


*


tellthetrue قال:


> * ب. وفى رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 4/4 ( الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله ) فقد أطلق بولس على الشيطان لفظ ( إله ) فهل الشيطان هو الرب الإله أم أنه معبود من غير المؤمنين دون أن يستحق العبادة ؟؟؟
> 
> ج. فى رسالة بولس إلى فيليبى 3/19 ( الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات ) فالبطن هنا أطلق عليها بولس لفظ إله ؟؟؟*


*
و في هذه الاستشهادات لم يقول بولس الرسول ان ابليس هو اله ايضا.. لكن من يتبع الشيطان يتخذ منه الها لانه يبتعد عن الاله الحقيقي.. فهذا لا يعني ان الشيطان الها.

*


tellthetrue قال:


> *
> * فلو كان المسيح هو الله . . . فهل قال أنا الله أو إعبدونى أو أنا الرب الإله أو أنا هو الخالق ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ياريت يكون السؤال وصل من غير إلتواء وأنا حاولت أبسطه شوية لأنى طرحته بشكل غامض . . . شكرا .*


*نعم عزيزي قالها السيد المسيح و فعلها ايضا.
لانه قال انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا فهو لم يقل انه محيي بل هو واهب الحياة نفسه.
و قال: انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد يأتي الي الاب الا بي..
فمن هو الطريق عزيزي؟؟؟ من هو الحق عزيزي؟؟ من هو الحياة عزيزي؟
و عندما اراد اليهود ان يقبضوا عليه قال لهم:
*[q-bible]*5  اجابوه يسوع الناصري.قال لهم يسوع انا هو.وكان يهوذا مسلمه ايضا واقفا معهم. 6  فلما قال لهم اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض. 7  فسألهم ايضا من تطلبون.فقالوا يسوع الناصري. 8  اجاب يسوع قد قلت لكم اني انا هو.فان كنتم تطلبونني فدعوا هؤلاء يذهبون.*[/q-bible]
*هل حاولت ان تعرف في الاصل اليوناني ما معني كلمة انا هو؟؟


ملخص: السيد المسيح : 
1. قبل العبادة.
2. قبل السجود له.
3. عمل كل اعمال الاله.
4. لم يرفض او لم ينقض تفكير التلاميذ فيه بأنه هو الله 
*[q-bible]ء*.**15  فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا. 16  فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. 17  فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات.*[/q-bible]
*فلماذا طوبه السيد المسيح و لم ينقض كلامه او يوبخه علي فهمه الخاطئ؟؟؟؟

و اليك ختاما هذا النص ارجوا ان تتمعن فيه جيدا عزيزي:
يوحنا 8 : 21
*[q-bible]* 21  قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 22  فقال اليهود ألعله يقتل نفسه حتى يقول حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 23  فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم.24  فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. 25  فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.*[/q-bible]
*
تحياتي.


*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 أغسطس 2008)

افاد اساتذتي بالشرح و التوضيح .. ولا يوجد عندي الان سوى تعليق صغير جدا ربما يحسم الموضوع بالنسبه لك

*Joh 8:58* قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
*Joh 8:59* فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا.
تر ى ... هل تعلم لماذا حاول اليهود رجم يسوع هنا ؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*عزيزي تل ذا تروث..
لاحظت من مشاركاتك انك بالفعل احد الامرين اما انك لا تحلي بالامانة او انك تتعمد تحوير الامور و لي الكلام عن مفهومه 
دعنا نناقش كلامك:
*


tellthetrue قال:


> وسليمان أيضا موجود قبل خلق الكون وقبل آدم وقبل كل الناس ومسيح منذ الأزل وهذا فى سفر الأمثال إصحاح 8 عدد 22 و 23 (  «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ ) فهل تعبدون سليمان ؟؟؟


 هذه اول اخطائك عزيزي.. و فأجد انك تقتص من النصوص و تفسرها بغير سياقها..
و لكني سأختصر و لن احرجك و اقول لك ضع لنا النص كاملا حتي نعرف هل قال سليمان هذا الكلام عن نفسه ام ماذا يقصد به...
و للاختصار: لم يكن سليمان هو المتحدث في هذا الكلام بل هو يتكلم بوحي من الروح القدس و المتحدث هنا هو السيد المسيح علي لسان سليمان.. و لو اردت تفصيلا اكثر فأرجع الي نفس الاصحاح و اقرأ الاعداد كاملة الي اخر الاصحاح. :696ks:





tellthetrue قال:


> وفى إرميا إصحاح 1 أعداد 4 و م قال الرب لإرميا ( قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك ) فها تعبدون إرميا ؟؟؟


 عفوا عزيزي... ممكن ترجع لنفس النص و تقوللي من المتكلم فيه؟؟ ستجد ان الله هو المتكلم في النص مخاطبا ارميا النبي.. فكما نعرف جميعا ان الله غير محدود المعرفة و وهو عالم بكل شئ.. فهل قال الله لارميا انت كائن؟؟؟ او موجود؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. بل كل ما قاله الرب لارميا انه يعرفه قبل ان يولد حتي  اي ان الله يعرف من هو ارميا من قبل خلقه.. و ذلك يرجع الي علم الله المسبق و هذا لا يعني ان ارميا كان موجودا بالفعل. بل االله يعلم و يعرف ايضا من انت عزيزي حتي قبل تكوين الارض و الخليقة كلها. و لكنك موجود او كائن يوم تمت ولادتك.. فأرجوا ان لا تخلط الحابل بالنابل.





tellthetrue قال:


> وفى إنجيل لوقا إصحاح 19 أعداد 9 و 10 : ( 9 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ، إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضًا ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، 10 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ» )
> فكيف يكون المسيح هو إله إبراهيم وهو إبن إبراهيم ؟!!!!!


 عزيزي عزيزي عزيزي... هناك امثلة كثيرة لكلمة ابن و كلنا ابناء ادم و ابناء ابراهيم.. و ابناء نوح ايضا.. و لكن هل ينطبق هذا علي المثال علي الموضوع الذي نتكلم عنه؟؟ كلا لا يوجد وجه شبه له.. لان اليهود يقولون عن انفسهم هم ايضا اولاد ابراهيم..
فأرجوا عندما تأتي بأمثلة فيجب ان تكون علي الاقل في مستوي المقارنة.





tellthetrue قال:


> ولماذا قال كائن . . . لم يقل موجود . . . هذا يدل على أنه كائن فى علم الله الأزلى قبل أن يولد من مريم العذراء بلا أب


 غريب امرك.. ها انت تعترض علي كلمة كائن..و تسأل لماذا لم يقول موجود.. هو علي كيفك؟؟ 
و مع ذلك كلمة كائن هي اقوي و ابلغ في المعني من كلمة موجود.. اما قولك انه كائن في علم االله الاذلي فأجد انك تلوي معاني اللغة العربية عزيزي حتي تثبت فكرك الخاطئ.. و دعنا  نقارن كلامك هذا بنقاط معينة:
كائن في علم الله 
كائن: ما معني كائن عزيزي؟؟؟؟ هل من الممكن ان تربط لي بين كلمة كائن مع العلم؟؟؟
علم: ما معني علم؟؟؟ العلم يعني المعرفة او الدراية بمعلومة.. فهل هذا يتفق مع كلمة كائن؟؟؟؟ 
عفوا عزيزي... هناك فرق بين جملة: كائن في علم الله و بين معروف بعلم الله المسبق.. لان المعرفة مرتبطة بالعلم.. و ليس الكيان مرتبط بالعلم..
و نري كيف انك تلخبط في معاني الكلمات و اضع لك مثال انت استدللت به مسبقا و هو:




tellthetrue قال:


> وفى إرميا إصحاح 1 أعداد 4 و م قال الرب لإرميا ( قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك ) فها تعبدون إرميا ؟؟؟


فما رأيك هنا؟؟؟ هل تري الفرق واضحا؟؟؟؟؟ هل تري ما قاله الله لارميا؟؟؟
اقرأ و لا تقول لست بقارئ... ماذا قال له؟؟
قبل ان اصورك في البطن *عرفتك *
ماذا قال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عرفتك... و سبق ان ربطنا العلم المسبق بماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايوااااااااا..... ربطنا العلم بالمعرفة و المعرفة بالعلم..
فرجاء ركز شوية.





tellthetrue قال:


> * هذا دليل فقير على إلوهية المسيح . . . فقال المسيح أنا كلمت العالم علانية ولم يتكلم بشئ فى الخفاء . . . فأين قال علااااااااااانية أنا الله أو إعبدونى ؟؟؟


*عزيزي تل ذا تروث..
هل تعتقد ان لدي المسيحيين دليل واحد او اثنين؟؟؟؟؟
عزيزي... بالرغم من انك حاولت ان تلوي الحقائق و حاولت ان تكسر رقبة الكلام بكل الوسائل الا انك و في الاخر ايضا قلت : هذا دليل فقير
بالرغم من كل تقافذاتك شمال و يمين و لخبطة المعاني  الا انك قلت اخيرا : دليل..
اي انك و بعد كل هذا الجهد لم تقدر ان تنكر هذا الدليل بل فقط اعترته فقير..


*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

اكبر دليل على الوهية السيد المسيح هو ما جاء في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 14 الاية من 5 الى 10


> 5فقالَ لَه تُوما: «يا سيِّدُ، نَحنُ لا نَعرِفُ إلى أينَ أنتَ ذاهِبٌ، فكيفَ نَعرِفُ الطَّريقَ؟« 6أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أنا هوَ الطَّريقُ والحقُّ والحياةُ، لا يَجيءُ أحَدٌ إلى الآبِ إلاَ بـي. 7لَو كُنتُم عَرَفْتُموني لَعَرَفْتُم أبـي أيضًا. ومِنَ الآنَ أنتُم تَعرِفونَهُ، ورأَيتُموهُ«.
> 
> 8فقالَ لَه فيلبُّسُ: «يا سيِّدُ، أرِنا الآبَ وكَفانا«. 9فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «أنا مَعكُم كُلَ هذا الوَقتِ، وما عَرَفتَني بَعدُ يا فيلبُّسُ؟ مَنْ رآني رأى الآبَ، فكيفَ تَقولُ: أرِنا الآبَ؟


كذلك شهادة اليهود حين ارادوا ان يرجموه - يوحنا - الاصحاح 10 - الاية 31


> 31وجاءَ اليَهودُ بِحجارَةٍ ليَرجُموه. 32فقالَ لهُم يسوعُ: «أرَيتُكُم كثيرًا مِنَ الأعمالِ الصالِحَةِ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، فلأيِّ عمَلٍ مِنها تَرجُموني؟«
> 
> 33أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.


----------



## antonius (14 أغسطس 2008)

tellthetrue
اتركك من الكلام الكثير 
نص واحد يختم المسألة طرحه الاخوة واعيده عليك
«لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.
..................نريد رأيك فلا تبخل علينا به
......
اما عبارة انا كائن فهي بصيغة يهوة التي جائت في العهد القديم 
راجع 


​اما موضوع يوحنا 1:1 فاعتقد انك يجب اما ان تخجل من مصدرك الكذاب! او انك لا تفهم شيء في الموضوع!
...
لمزيد من الايات يمكنك الرجوع لـ


​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> وسليمان أيضا موجود قبل خلق الكون وقبل آدم وقبل كل الناس ومسيح منذ الأزل وهذا فى سفر الأمثال إصحاح 8 عدد 22 و 23 ( «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ ) فهل تعبدون سليمان ؟؟؟
> 
> [/font][/size]


 

*فعلا انت اذكى اخواتك*
*امثال 8/22-36 يتكلم عن حكمة الله وليس عن سليمان*

*وخذ هذه الايات وتعلم*​ 
الاب​(Romans 16:27) *ِللهِ الْحَكِيمِ* وَحْدَهُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.



الابن

(Proverbs 3:13) طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي *يَجِدُ الْحِكْمَةَ* وَلِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَنَالُ الْفَهْمَ

(1 Corinthians 1:24) وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ *فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ*.

(Colossians 2:3) الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ *الْحِكْمَةِ *وَالْعِلْمِ.

(Revelation 5:12) قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌّ هُوَ الْحَمَلُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى *وَالْحِكْمَةَ* وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ».



الروح القدس

(Isaiah 11:2) وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ *رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ* وَالْفَهْمِ رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> تمام . . . هذا ينفى تماما لاهوت المسيح لأنه لو كان إلها لعلم أن هذا ليس موسم التين


 يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟ ‏(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## الحوت (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> سؤال : هل السجود لإنسان فى الكتاب المقدس أو فى إعتقاد النصارى فى شتى بقاع الأرض تعنى أنه إله ؟؟؟
> 
> وهناك العديد من الأدلة على أن السجود لإنسان لا تعنى أن هذا الإنسان إله . . .



*السجود لا يعني انه اله حينما يكون وقار واحترام وغير مصاحبه ايمان بالالوهيه ..
ولكن اذا كان السجود مصاحبه ايمان بالوهيه المسجود له يبقى الوضع مختلف !
ولماذ يكون المسجود له يحمل صفات والقاب واسماء الله يبقى هو اله والسجود له سجود مخلوق لخالقه ليس كذلك !

لما منح السيد المسيح البصر لمولود اعمى لما دعاه للايمان بابن الله قال له اؤمن وسجد له !
اذا كان سجود مخلوق لخالقة سبقها ايمان !
واذا كان الجميع ابناء الله وليس معنى سؤال المسيح له اتؤمن بابن الله بانه هو الله لقال حينما ساله المسيح ان الجميع ابناء الله فعمن تتكلم او من تقصد بابن الله ؟

ولما سجد له القديس بطرس بعد معجزة صيد السمك قال له :

" اخرج يا رب من سفينتي لاني رجل خاطئ "
(لوقا 5 : 8)

يبقى هذا سجود من مخلوق لخالقة !

لاخره من الامثله ..

والرسول بولس يقول :



10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. (في 2 : 10 ، 11)​
فالمسيح هو الله ..
والسجود له هو سجود مخلوق لخالقه ..

ولا تنسى انه حينما طلب الشيطان من المسيح السجود له اجابه :

{ للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد } ( متى 4)

ولا تنسى ايضا رفض الملاك السجود من الرسول يوحنا ( رؤيا 22:19) ..
فلماذا قبله المسيح اذن ؟!

لماذا ؟!
اليس لانه الله !

وهو القائل له المجد :
{ لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب } ( يوحنا 23:5)

اي جميع المخلوقات البشر والملائكة سيكرمون الابن " كما يكرمون الاب " ..!
وكيف يكرمون الاب اليس بالسجود والعبادة ..

كقوله له المجد : { كل ما للاب فهو لي } ( يوحنا 15:16 و 10:17)
فكل السجود والعبادة التي للآب هي ايضاً للابن .. اي للمسيح !

ولو سألتك من الذي يرسل ملائكتة ؟
ستقول لي الله اليس كذلك ؟!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)

ومع ذلك نقرأ قول السيد المسيح :

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)

فمن يكون المسيح اذن ؟
اليس هو الله ؟

واذا سألتك من هو الاول والاخر ؟
ستقول لي الله اليس كذلك ؟!

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

ومع ذلك نقرأ ان المسيح ايضا هو الاول والاخر ..

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

ان من يكون المسيح ؟
اليس هو الله ؟!!*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: ألوهية المسيح*




tellthetrue قال:


> الإصحاح عندك أهو بالكامل . . ورينى مايثبت أن يسوع كان هو المتحدث على لسان سليمان : ـ





tellthetrue قال:


> 1 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته. 2 عند رؤوس الشواهق عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف. 3 بجانب الابواب عند ثغر المدينة عند مدخل الابواب تصرّح. 4 لكم ايها الناس انادي وصوتي الى بني آدم. 5 ايها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء ويا جهال تعلموا فهما. 6 اسمعوا فاني اتكلم بامور شريفة وافتتاح شفتيّ استقامة. 7 لان حنكي يلهج بالصدق ومكرهة شفتيّ الكذب. 8 كل كلمات فمي بالحق.ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء. 9 كلها واضحة لدى الفهيم ومستقيمة لدى الذين يجدون المعرفة. 10 خذوا تاديبي لا الفضة.والمعرفة اكثر من الذهب المختار. 11 لان الحكمة خير من اللآلئ وكل الجواهر لا تساويها 12 انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء واجد معرفة التدابير. 13 مخافة الرب بغض الشر.الكبرياء والتعظم وطريق الشر وفم الاكاذيب ابغضت. 14 لي المشورة والرأي.انا الفهم.لي القدرة. 15 بي تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلا. 16 بي تترأس الرؤساء والشرفاء.كل قضاة الارض. 17 انا احب الذين يحبونني والذين يبكّرون اليّ يجدونني. 18 عندي الغنى والكرامة.قنية فاخرة وحظ. 19 ثمري خير من الذهب ومن الابريز وغلتي خير من الفضة المختارة. 20 في طريق العدل اتمشى في وسط سبل الحق 21 فاورّث محبيّ رزقا واملأ خزائنهم22 الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم. 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. 24 اذ لم يكن غمر أبدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. 25 من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال أبدئت. 26 اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد ولا البراري ولا اول اعفار المسكونة. 27 لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر. 28 لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر. 29 لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الارض. 30 كنت عنده صانعا وكنت كل يوم لذّته فرحة دائما قدامه. 31 فرحة في مسكونة ارضه ولذّاتي مع بني آدم 32 فالآن ايها البنون اسمعوا لي.فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي. 33 اسمعوا التعليم وكونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه. 34 طوبى للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي. 35 لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب. 36 ومن يخطئ عني يضر نفسه.كل مبغضي يحبون الموت






لنرى الان هل قال يسوع هذا الكلام أم لا .. اليك الشاهد من العهد القديم و المقابل من العهد الجديد
Pro 8:1 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته؟
 
*Mat 4:17* من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول : «توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات».
+++

*Pro 8:2​*​ عند رؤوس الشواهق عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف.​
Pro 8:3 بجانب الأبواب عند ثغر المدينة عند مدخل الأبواب تصرح:​
 
*Joh 18:20* أجابه يسوع: «أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء.

+++++

*Pro 8:4* «لكم أيها الناس أنادي وصوتي إلى بني آدم.
​2Co 5:19-20 أي إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه، غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم، وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة. (20) إذا نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح، كأن الله يعظ بنا. نطلب عن المسيح: تصالحوا مع الله.​
​ 
+++++
*Pro 8:5* أيها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء ويا جهال تعلموا فهما.

*Act 26:18* لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات إلى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان إلى الله حتى ينالوا بالإيمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين.

++++
*Pro 8:6* اسمعوا فإني أتكلم بأمور شريفة وافتتاح شفتي استقامة.
*Mat 13:35​*​ لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي: «سأفتح بأمثال فمي وأنطق بمكتومات منذ تأسيس العالم».​ 


*Mat 7:28​*​ فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه​
Mat 7:29 لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة.

++++
*Pro 8:7* لأن حنكي يلهج بالصدق ومكرهة شفتي الكذب.

*Joh 18:37* فقال له بيلاطس: «أفأنت إذا ملك؟» أجاب يسوع: «أنت تقول إني ملك. لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق. كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي».

++++
*Pro 8:8* كل كلمات فمي بالحق. ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء.

*Joh 7:46* أجاب الخدام: «لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان».
 ++++
يتبـــــــــــــــــــع باقي الاصحاح ومقابلته بقول رب المجد يسوع


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

tellthetrue 

دليل اخر على لاهوت المسيح

بالعهد القديم يقول
الذي يتكلم الرب(يهوه) 

(Jeremiah 17:10) أَنَا الرَّبُّ فَاحِصُ الْقَلْبِ مُخْتَبِرُ الْكُلَى لأُعْطِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ.


وهنا المسيح يتكلم ويقول

(Revelation 2:23) وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*



tellthetrue قال:


> وكانت إجابة يسوع على اليهود كالتالى ( اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة. 35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب. ) فقر تام فى الأدلة . . .
> 
> * بالنسبة ليوحنا 1-1 فأنا أثبت من خلال النص إن أله ليست هى الله فى كتابكم . . وإذا كانت إله هى الله ولا تختلف فهذا يعنى أن الشيطان إله ( الله ) والبطن إله ( الله ) . . . . . . .


 

معك حق فقر بالادلة ضد لاهوت المسيح انت كمل الايات تعرف الحقيقة واضحة

*Joh 10:30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». *
Joh 10:31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
Joh 10:32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
Joh 10:33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
Joh 10:34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
Joh 10:35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
Joh 10:36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 
*Joh 10:37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. *
Joh 10:38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ* تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ». *
Joh 10:39 فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ 


اما بالنسبة لنص يوحنا 1:1 اظن انه تم الرد على كلامك راجعه انت لم تثبت شي بل انا اثبت ما هو الا حهل وكذب منك


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

tellthe true 
ان لم تكن تعلم فاسال ولا تفسر حسب معتقدك الاسلامي فهم يظنون انفسهم عارفين وهم اجهل الجاهلين 
المسيح هو الله وعدم فهمك للنصوص هذه مشكلتك وتفسيرها على هواك غير مقبول وكذلك خلطك للاوراق الاخوه اوردوا الكثير من الايايات التي تدل على لاهوت المسيح وهي كثيرة 
33_أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«._
فلا اظنك افهم من اليهود الذين فهمو ا المسيح
_5فقالَ لَه تُوما: «يا سيِّدُ، نَحنُ لا نَعرِفُ إلى أينَ أنتَ ذاهِبٌ، فكيفَ نَعرِفُ الطَّريقَ؟« 6أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أنا هوَ الطَّريقُ والحقُّ والحياةُ، لا يَجيءُ أحَدٌ إلى الآبِ إلاَ بـي. 7لَو كُنتُم عَرَفْتُموني لَعَرَفْتُم أبـي أيضًا. ومِنَ الآنَ أنتُم تَعرِفونَهُ، ورأَيتُموهُ«._
فمن هو برايك يافهيم يامن تدعي الفهم الذي يستطيع ان يقول مثل هذا الكلام ( انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة )
فمن هو برايك الحق ومن هو برايك معطي الحياة
ولكن هذا الكلام ينطبق عليكم ( _أعمى الله عُيونَهُم وقَسَّى قُلوبَهُم، لِئَلاَ يُبصِروا بِعيونِهِم ويَفهَموا بِقلوبِهِم ويَتوبوا فأشفيَهُم_ )


----------



## Basilius (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألوهية المسيح*

*من قوانين القسم  هو عدم التفسير على الهوى *
*تركت لك بعض المشاركات لايضاح انك تفسر على هواك *
*اي كلمة او تفسير لنص من الكتاب على هواك سيحذف وبحق *
*احضرت نص لا تتسفسط فية بل تحضر تفسيرة اذا كنت تريد المناقشة *


----------



## الحوت (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألوهية المسيح*

*انت قرأت مداخلتي والا ما قرأتها يا tellthetrue :t9: ؟

والا قرأتها وعجزت عن الرد بعد ان اثبتنا لك فيها ان المسيح هو الله فقررت اللجوء للعبه السمجة التي يلجأ اليها اخوتك كلما عجزوا عن الرد مطالبين بتحديد لألفاظ محددة بالحرف منطوقه بفم المسيح  كما تطلب انت الان في كلامك :*



tellthetrue قال:


> ليه ماقالشى المسيح إسجد إلى أنا وأعبدنى أنا . . . طب ليه ماقالشى يسوع فى الأربع روايات وطوال العهد الجديد أنا هو الرب الإله مثلا أو إعبدونى صراحة كده ؟؟ . . .


*
هذا هو حال حينما يعجز المسلم عن الرد حينما نثبت له ان المسيح هو الله يهرب للعبه البلهوانية قائلا :

"اريد الجملة الفلانية كذا وكذا حرفاً حرفاً في الانجيل وعلى لسان فلان " ...
وان لم توجد فان " العقيدة " غير موجودة !

لأنك بهذا تفتح على كتابك ابواباً يصعب غلقها ..!

فقد لعبت هذه اللعبه السخيفه مع اخوتك المسلمين في هذا الموضوع :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54870

والذي جعلت كل المسلمين يعترفوا بنفسهم بانها لعبة غبيه وسخيفة حينما طبقتها عليهم .

يعني لو كان المسيح يحمل صفات واسماء الله ويعمل اعمال الله يبقى مش هو الله الا اذا قال انا الله اليس كذلك ؟

صدقني هذه اللعبه السخيفة السمجة البلهوانية سوف  تفتح على كتابك ابواباً يصعب غلقها ..!

والا ادخل هذا الموضوع وهات لنا جملة واحدة في القرآن يقول فيها ربكم :
{ أنا الله الأزلي } ...؟!

وان عجزت مثل كل اخوتك الذين اعترفوا بغباء السؤال يبقى ربك غير ازلي ويبقى قابل للزوال والاضمحلال والفناء لانه لو طلع في راسك شجرة مش راح تلقاها ..

لقد اثبت لك بمداخلتي التي عجزت عن الرد عليها باختصار كيف قام باطلاق القاب الله وحده والتي لا يشاركه احد غيرها على نفسه مما دفعك للهروب الى اللعبه السخيفة التي تقول اين قال المسيح انا الله ..!!

خذ هذا الموضوع المختصر الذي كتبه عن اثبات الوهيه المسيح بالانجيل واقراه وسيبك من اللعبه التي اعترف اخوتك بغبائها بتاعه تحديد لألفاظ محددة بالحرف منطوقه بفم المسيح ان كنت تريد ان تناقش لتفهم مع اني اشك :

نعم المسيح هو الله

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54924
​
*


----------



## abohamza (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الاستاذ حوت
أرجو أن تقبل مداخلتي معكم والتي هي في سبيل معرفة الحق وأرجو أن تكون هادئة وبدون أي شئ يخرجه 
من إطار الحوار لمعرفة الحق .

أولا أنت معك حق وكل الحق القضية ليست قضية أحرف نريدها مرسومة بنفس ما نريد بهوانا لأننا نحنح وأنتم 
نعلم يقينا أن الله أنزل كتبه بحكمته هو وليست كما يهوى الناس لأنه ربما تشفيك أنت كلمة لتدل على معنى
وفي نفس الوقت لا تقنعني أنا .

ثانيا : أنا قرأت تفنيدك لألوهية المسيح وهو كلام مرتب مفاده أنك تعتقد أنه الله الواحد .

ثالثا وهو المهم وخلاصة الكلمتين الماضيتين :
بكل عقلانية نحن وأنتم واليهود وحتى المشركين وعباد بوذا وغيرنا من المعتقدات نجمع على شئ واحد وهو أن الله موجود وأزلي وهو الخالق والرازق ولكن نأتي في مفترق الطرق بيننا وهو ،
أننا إختلفنا جميعا في صرف عبادة لمن وطاعة من :
هل الله الواحد الذي في السماء و لم يلد ولم يولد وهو ما يعتقده المسلمين .
أم هل هو الله الذي في السماء وحلت روحه في ثلاثة الاب والابن والروح القدس كما تعتقدون .
أم الله الذي في السماء ومع أصنام تقربنا الى الله كما يعتقد المشركين .
هذه هي القضية فكلنا اشتركنا في الايمان بالله الذي في السماء ولكن لمن تصرف العبادة وعليه :
أولا نحن وأنتم نستبعد الاخير لانهم اصناما لا يضرون ولا ينفعون ولا ينصون على شريعة .

ثانيا نصرف العبادة بالنسبة لكم للذي في السماء أم الروح القدس أم المسيح واذا كان صرف العبادة لأي منهم
هي بالتالي للثالة لأنهم واحد نحن كطلاب للحق نريد ما يدل على ذلك بطريقة الله وليس بألفاظ نحددها نحن
لكي تشفى صدورنا ونخزي المشركين عباد الاصنام وغيرهم لأننا معنا كتاب من الله يجب أن تكون فيه مايدل على معتقداتنا .

ثالثا بالنسبة للمسلمين يوجد في القرآن ما نصه :
( لا اله الا انا فعبدون )
( وأنا ربكم فعبدون )
( وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت ) وغيرها من الايات الصريحة أو بما يدل على بصرف العبادة لله الواحد .

فهذا ما يريده طلاب الحق بالنسبة لنا تقنعنا هذه الكلامات وتشفي صدورنا وتهيئنا لطاعت الله الطالب لصرف الطاعة له وحده لا شريك له ونعتقد أنها كلمات تصدر من الله الواحد المتفرد بالعبادة كما تفرد بالخلق والرزق وغيره مما يدل على ربوبيته .

وهذا ما نريده منكم إن الله متفرد بالخلق والإحياء والإماته والرزق وربما ذكر ذلك عندكم صراحة أو ما يدل عليه صراحة أيضا فنريد صراحة ما يدل على ذلك وكما قولت ما يدل على انه اذا صرفت العبادة للأقنيم الثلاثة
فكأنما صرفت لله الواحد مثل هذا مهم جدا يا جماعة لترسيخه في قلوبنا ونحن أهل الكتب التي يجب أن يكون فيها ذلك صراحة ودون أي شبهة لأن هذا عو الغرض الاساسي من إنزال الكتب وإرسال الرسل من نعبد وما الدليل .....

ولكم جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألوهية المسيح*



abohamza قال:


> *الاستاذ حوت
> أرجو أن تقبل مداخلتي معكم والتي هي في سبيل معرفة الحق وأرجو أن تكون هادئة وبدون أي شئ يخرجه من إطار الحوار لمعرفة الحق .​*


*
يا زميل نحن نرحب بكل من يبحث عن الحق ولا نبخل عليه باي رد ..
ولكن هنالك مسلمين لا يبحثون عن الحق وانما للالعاب البهلوانية ..
هنالك مسلمين للاسف يريدون كتاب على هواهم يحوي كلام على هواهم والا فلا يقبلوه !
يريدون ان يقيسوا كتابنا بناء على قرانهم وهذا لا يجوز !*



> أولا أنت معك حق وكل الحق القضية ليست قضية أحرف نريدها مرسومة بنفس ما نريد بهوانا لأننا نحنح


*
يا زميل يجب التفرقة بين القران وبين الكتاب المقدس ..
لا يصلح ان تقول لي قرانك قال انا لله اعبدوني وتطالب بها بالعهد الجديد على قياس قرانك ..
ففي العهد القديم تجد تصريحات مباشرة من الله انه هو الله الخالق الذي يحب ان يعبد ولكن في العهد الجديد الوضع مختلف ..

في العهد الجديد يوجد تجسد وظهور بالهيئة كأنسان ..
ما ينفعش يقول الله للانسان وهو متجسد بينهم بهيئة بشرية من الباب للطاق انا ربكم اعبدوني ..
لا يقدر الناس احتمال هذا الامر ..
لهذا كان عليه ان يتدرج معهم شي فشي .. حتى يعرفوا بنفسهم انه هو الله ويؤمنوا به ..
ما ينفعش المسيح يقولهم انا الله خبط لزق يا عزيزي فضع نفسك مكانهم ماذا كنت ستفعل ؟!

لهذا قال لهم السيد المسيح :

" ان لي أمورا كثيرة ايضا لاقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون ان تحتملوا الآن "
"يوحنا 16 : 12"

*



> ثانيا : أنا قرأت تفنيدك لألوهية المسيح وهو كلام مرتب مفاده أنك تعتقد أنه الله الواحد .


*
يا زميل الله واحد احد سواء في العهد القديم او العهد الجديد ..

اسمع يا اسرائيل : الرب الهنا رب واحد (تثنيه 6 : 4)

انا هو . قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون . انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص (اشعياء 43 : 10 ، 11)

انا الاول والاخر ولا اله غيري (اشعياء 44 : 6)

انا الرب وليس اخر . لا اله سواي .. انا الرب وليس اخر (اشعياء 45 : 5 ، 6)

اليس انا الرب ولا اله اخر غيري .. ليس سواي ... انا الله وليس اخر (اشعياء 45 : 21 ، 22)

لاني انا الله ، وليس اخر ، الاله وليس مثلي .. (اشعياء 46 : 9 )

انا الرب الهك .. سواي لست تعرف (هوشع 13 : 4 )​
وفي العهد الجديد ايضا تقرأ :


(يوحنا44:5) «المجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه».

(رومية 30:3) «لأن الله واحد».

(1كورنثوس4:8) «نعلم أن ليس إله آخر إلا واحدا».

(غلاطية 20:3) «ولكن الله واحد».

(1تيموثاوس5:2) «لأنه يوجد إله واحد».

(يهوذا 25) «الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا».

(أفسس 5:4, 6) «رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة إله وآب واحد للكل»​
*


> بكل عقلانية نحن وأنتم واليهود وحتى المشركين وعباد بوذا وغيرنا من المعتقدات نجمع على شئ واحد وهو أن الله موجود وأزلي وهو الخالق والرازق


*
من اين اتيت بهذاا لكلام يا زميل ؟
من قال لك ان المشركين والبوذين وغيرهم يؤمنوا بان الله واحد وازلي وخالق ؟
بلاش تلخبط الامور يا زميل وخلينا في موضوعنا افضل .*



> هل الله الواحد الذي في السماء و لم يلد ولم يولد وهو ما يعتقده المسلمين .


*
يا زميل يجب ان تعرف ان الهنا ليس هو الهكم ..
الهنا لا يتفق مع الهكم ابدا ..
انتم لكم الهكم الخاص فيكم ونحن لنا الهنا القدوس الطاهر الذي يملئ الكون كله الغير محدود الخالق رب الكون ..
انتم تؤمنون باله معين مصنوع خصيصا لكم بمواصفات معينه لا علاقة لنا به .
يا زميل الله ازلي كما قال المسيح عن نفسه بانه ازلي ..
هو البداية والنهاية والالف والياء الاول والاخر الحي الى ابد الابدين الكائن قبل الكل ..
المسيح الذي لا بداية له ولا نهايه ..*



> أم هل هو الله الذي في السماء وحلت روحه في ثلاثة الاب والابن والروح القدس كما تعتقدون .



*يا زميل من اين تاتي بهذا الكلام ؟
يظهر انك مشوش كثيرا ..
الاب لا ينفصل عن الابن ولا بنفصل عن الروح القدس لانهما واحد ..
واحد غير قابل للانفصال ولا التغير ..
هذا الكلام صرح به المسيح مرات ومرات ومرات بالعهد الجديد ..

انا والاب واحد (يو 10 : 30)

ايها الاب احفظهم في اسمك ليكونوا واحد كما نحن واحد (يوحنا 17 : 11)

ليكونوا واحد كما نحن واحد (يو حنا 17 : 22)

انا في الاب والاب في (يوحنا 14 : 10)

صدقوني اني في الاب والاب في ، والا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها (يوحنا 14  11)

انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك (يوحنا 17 : 21)

ذاك يمجدني لانه ياخذ مما لي ويخبركم (يو 16 : 14)

كل ما هو للاب هو لي لهذا قلت انه ياخذ مما لي ويخبركم (يو 16 : 15)​
بل حتى ان الثالوث مذكور بالعهد القديم وليس العهد الجديد فقط :

{ تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا. لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. منذ وجوده انا هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه } ( اشعياء 48 : 16 )​
الثالوث يا زميل هو عقيدة تحدد ذات الله .. والثالوث هو الله ( ذاته وكلمته وروحه ) وهذه حقيقة ازلية لان الله ازلي .. وقبل ان يتجسد السيد المسيح له المجد ..*


----------



## abohamza (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الظاهر يا استاذ حوت انك لم تفهم كلامي جيدا
انا أقول بإختصار  أن أغلب أهل الأرض ( ما عدا الملحدين ) يؤمنون بوجود رب لهذا الكون يخلق ويرزق وغيره
بغض النظر عن شكل وهيئة هذا الرب لكن يؤمنون بوجوده هذا كلام واضح وهذه قضية معلومة أتمنى أن تكون متفق معي في هذه النقطة .

وما يفرق بيننا أهل الكتب وبين غيرنا أن كتبنا المفروض أنها تكون مصباح لنا يضيء الطريق ويفرق بين الحق
والباطل ويظهره .

فمن المنطقي أن تكون هذه الكتب واضحة وضوح الشمس في تعريف هذا الرب المتفرد بالخلق ووصفه
وتظهر أيضا بوضوح وضوح الشمس أمر الله الواحد بطاعته هو وصرف كل ما يدخل في إطار العبادة يصرف له وحده .

فلكي تطمئن القلوب يجب أن نجد هذا في الكتاب الذي نؤمن به :
1- الله المتفرد بالخلق والرزق والاحياء والاماتة وغيره من أعمال الربوبية .
2- وهو الأهم أمر الله الواضح بصرف كل العبادات لله الواحد الاحد الذي لا شريك له .

هل هذا موجود في النجيل الذي بين أيديكم وما هو الدليل 

ملحوظة :
ذكرت لي أن عقيدة الثالوث مذكورة في العهدين القديم والجديد . فأوردت لي آية أظن حسب كلامك أنها من العهد القديم فأسألك :
من المقصود بكلمة أنا في هذه الاية أي من المتكلم ؟
اين الاية من العهد الجديد الدالة على هذا ؟

وشكرا
*


----------



## tellthetrue (25 أغسطس 2008)

*هوا كل ماأعمل مشاركة تحذفوها . . . 

وبعدين يسوع كان لازم ينطقها لأنه قال ( انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) يوحنا 18 - 20 

قوللى بقى إزاى لم يتكلم بشئ فى الخفاء وإزاى كلم العالم علانية وهو لم يقل أنا الله أو إعبدونى أو غيره حتى الأدلة المطروحة فى الموضوع لو إفترضنا إنها تدل على لاهوت المسيح فهى عبارة عن شوية تلميحات  . . . 

طب ليه كلام الفوازير والألغاز . . . هوا قال أنا نبى وإنسان ورسول ومرسل من الله وإبن إنسان وإحنا كمسلمين نؤمن بهذا الكلام ونقبله . . لكن فين قال علانية أنا الله ؟؟؟*


----------



## انت الفادي (25 أغسطس 2008)

tellthetrue قال:


> *هوا كل ماأعمل مشاركة تحذفوها . . .
> 
> وبعدين يسوع كان لازم ينطقها لأنه قال ( انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) يوحنا 18 - 20
> 
> ...


*
عزيزي تل زا تروث
ماذا تريد صراحة اكثر من ذلك؟؟؟؟
السيد المسيح قال:
انا و الاب واحد.
قبل ابراهيم انا كائن.
هو الالف و الياء
هو البداية و النهاية.
هو واهب الحياة.
هو موجود في كل مكان فهو نزل من السماء و هو صعد الي السماء وهو يتكلم معهم هو ايضا في السماء.
هو محيي الموتي.
هو شافي المرضي.

و لكن عزيزي... هل الكلام هو الدليل؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل كل من قال كذا و كذا اذن فهو كذا فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كان هذا هو المنطق الذي تسير به بأن تصدق كل من يقول شئ.. فيمكن ان تؤمن بالبوذية و الاديان الوثنية الاخري..

و لكن من هو الاقوي؟؟؟؟؟ قول انه هو الله ؟؟؟ ام ان يعمل اعمال الله؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن السيد المسيح لم يكتفي بالاقوال بل عمل ايضا.. و لم يكتفي بالاعمال بل بالاقوال ايضا.. مع فارق واحد فقط و هو:
انه لم يقول ما تتمناه انت.. و صدقي حتي لو قالها لما امنت انت بها.
بالرغم من انه قالها في العديد من المواقف الا انه لم يقولها بالاسلوب الذي انت تريده.. لانه ليس انت من يحدد لله ماذا يقول و ماذا يفعل.. بل هو خالق الاقوال و هو خالق المواقف.. 

و الان عزيزي.. سؤال موجه لك: انت تطلب اية من الانجيل يقول فيها السيد المسيح انه هو الله فأعبدوني..
دعنا نرجع بالزمن الي ما قبل 2000 سنة.. و نقف امام السيد المسيح ( ارجوا ان تفكر بعقلية ذاك الوقت و ليس بعقلية عام 2008 بعد الميلاد )
تخيل عزيزي ان السيد المسيح وقف امامك و قال لك:
انا الله فأعبدوني..
ما هي ردة فعلك عزيزي؟؟؟
دعنا نعود الي الحاضر.. تخيل انت واقف الان و جائك انسان و قال لك: انا الله فأعبدني.. ما هو موقفك؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل ستصدقه؟؟؟ ان قلت لي نعم سأصدقه فسأقول لك كاذب و منافق.

و من اجل ذلك تكلم السيد المسيح بما يتحملوه هم كبشر.. بما يقدروا ان يفهموه هم كبشر.

السيد المسيح كلم الناس علانية.. بما تستوعبه عقولهم.. فهوا كان يدخل الي كنائسهم و يعلمهم.. كان يقف معهم علي الطريق و يعلمهم..كان يعلمهم اينما كان.


و اخيرا: راجع الكتاب المقدس في كلمة  ابن الانسان و انظر الي من تشير هذه الكلمة.. و تعلم معني الكلمة اصلا.


*


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

abohamza قال:


> *وما يفرق بيننا أهل الكتب وبين غيرنا أن كتبنا المفروض أنها تكون مصباح لنا يضيء الطريق ويفرق بين الحق
> والباطل ويظهره .
> 
> فمن المنطقي أن تكون هذه الكتب واضحة وضوح الشمس في تعريف هذا الرب المتفرد بالخلق ووصفه
> وتظهر أيضا بوضوح وضوح الشمس أمر الله الواحد بطاعته هو وصرف كل ما يدخل في إطار العبادة يصرف له وحده . *



*يا زميل الكتاب المقدس واضح جدا جدا جدا ولا يوجد به تعتيم ولا اي شي ..
الله في العهد القديم قال على لسانه انبياءه بانه يتجسد وسيقدم نفسه ذيبحه من اجلنا ..
يعني الموضوع معروف من العهد القديم قبل العهد الجديد ..

وان اردت ان اضرب لك مثلا فخذ عندك هذه النبؤة في العهد القديم :

6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. (اشعياد 9 : 6)​

واليك ايضا التفسير :


يولد لنا ولد = في العبرية يولد بيننا ولأجلنا. والمعني أن الابن يتأنس.

نعطي أبنا = هذه مثل الكلمة صار جسداً. الرياسة علي كتفه = المسيح بصليبه الذي حملة علي كتفه ملك علي قلوب كل من آمنوا به.

عجيباً = هو فائق الإدراك في نزوله من السماء، في إتضاعه ومحبته للبشر وميلاده البتولي ومعجزاته وقيامته وصعوده وأقواله وتعاليمه، بل بإسمه العجيب صنع تلاميذه معجزات. رئيس السلام = فهو أعظم من ضحي لأجل السلام، فصليبه كان صناعة سلام بين الأرض والسماء وهو وحده القادر أن يضع السلام الداخلي في قلوبنا، هذا السلام لا يستطيع العالم أن ينزعه منا. مشيراً = المسيح هو حكمة الله (1كو 24:1 + كو 2 :3) والمسيح أعلن السر الإلهي للبشر وكشف عن الآب (يو 6:17).

إلها قديراً = فهو واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، هو الإله الحق من الإله الحق 

أباً أبدياً= المسيح في إلوهيته لم يعلن جبروت الله فقط بل أبوته وحنانه. آب تعني أصل وهي كلمة سريانية، فالإنسان كان يتحرق شوقاً لأصله ولأبيه. وبالمسيح عرفنا محبة الآب الأبدية وبه صرنا أبناء له.​
والملائكة حينما بشرت بميلاد السيد المسيح والذي هو التجسد الالهي الذي اخبر عنه الله في العهد القديم قالت مبشرة :


8 وَكَانَ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ رُعَاةٌ مُتَبَدِّينَ يَحْرُسُونَ حِرَاسَاتِ اللَّيْلِ عَلَى رَعِيَّتِهِمْ،
9 وَإِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَقَفَ بِهِمْ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَضَاءَ حَوْلَهُمْ، فَخَافُوا خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافُوا! فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ:
11 أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ​ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ. (لوقا 2 : 8 ، 11)​
انا مش عارف بصراحه عن اي غموض وابهام الذي تتكلم عنه ؟*



> فلكي تطمئن القلوب يجب أن نجد هذا في الكتاب الذي نؤمن به :
> 1- الله المتفرد بالخلق والرزق والاحياء والاماتة وغيره من أعمال الربوبية .
> 2- وهو الأهم أمر الله الواضح بصرف كل العبادات لله الواحد الاحد الذي لا شريك له .
> 
> هل هذا موجود في النجيل الذي بين أيديكم وما هو الدليل


*
الظاهر يا زميل انك مأثر فيما يقوله قرانك ..

يا زميل نحن لا نقول ان الله ثالث ثلاثه
ولا تتخذ المسيح وامة الهين من دون الله
ولا نقول ان الله اتخذ ولد ..

فالمسيحية لا تحوي عقيدة مفادها ان المسيح هو ابن الله بالتلقيح والاتصال الجسدي ( حاشا وكلا )
ولا دليل واحد على هذا الزعم الكفري ..

فبنوة المسيح كما هي موجودة بالعهد الجديد فهي موجودة ايضا في العهد القديم فاقرأ :


4 مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟​ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ (امثال 30 : 4)​

فقد اثبت لك سابقا ان الله واحد احد في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد ..

لا اعرف بصراحة ما هي المشكلة  !*



> ملحوظة :
> ذكرت لي أن عقيدة الثالوث مذكورة في العهدين القديم والجديد . فأوردت لي آية أظن حسب كلامك أنها من العهد القديم فأسألك :
> من المقصود بكلمة أنا في هذه الاية أي من المتكلم ؟
> اين الاية من العهد الجديد الدالة على هذا ؟



*في هذه الايه يا زميل كلاماً صريحاً عن تعدد الاقانيم ..
فهذا المرسل من السيد وروحه هو الابن .. والذي يصرح بأنه " موجود "
منذ " وجود " الاب !!!

وبما ان الآب ازلي .. فهذا المتكلم هو ازلي ايضاً ..
لانه يقول :{ منذ وجوده انا هناك ..} !

سوف اتيك بتفسير هذه الايه تفضل :

تقدموا إلي اسمعوا هذا لم أتكلم من البدء في الخفاء منذ وجوده أنا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه.​

هنا ينتقل بوضوح من كورش إلى المسيح المخلص. لم أتكلم من البدء في الخفاء = كلم موسى من على الجبل كما كلم الشعب من على الجبل وكلام الله مفهوم وليس غامضاً. تقدموا إلىَ = الرب هو المتكلم أي المسيح. منذ وجوده أنا هناك = منذ الأزل، منذ وجود الآب الأزلي. فالمسيح موجود فهو أزلي مثله فهو قوته وحكمته. والسيد الرب أرسلني وروحه = من داخل المشروة الثالوثية، كان عمل الأقنوم الثاني أن يتجسد ويظهر ويُرسَل ليقوم بعمل الفداء. فالمسيح هو الكلمة، والله كلم الناس به وأظهر به مجده. وإذا فهمنا أن الآية على كورش وأن الله وروحه أرسلاه نفهم منذ وجوده = أي وجود الأمر بإرسال كورش ليحرر الشعب، وأن هذا الأمر كان أزلياً.​*
*وحقيقة كلام الرب :

ان الابن يقول أنه لم يتكلم من البدء فى الخفاء و أنه ظاهر دائما للجميع و أنه موجود منذ وجود الآب و أنا الآب و الروح القدس أرسلاه ..!

وهذه هي المعلومة الشديدة الاهمية التي اراد الله الابن ان يسمعها الجميع .. والتي تستحق ان يطلب منهم ان يتقدموا ليسمعوها !!!

فالرب قد صرح بتعدد الاقانيم في الذات الالهية الواحدة الجامعة ( والتي ليس كمثلها وحدانية ) ..*


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

tellthetrue قال:


> *هوا كل ماأعمل مشاركة تحذفوها . .*


*
لانك عاوز تفرض علينا تفاسيرك الشخصية وعاوز تحاورنا بناءا على قرانك الذي لا علاقة له بالكتاب المقدس .

عاوز تحاورنا تحاورنا من كتبنا وبناء عليها وليس بناء على تفاسيرك الشخصيه وقياسا بقرانك !* 



> وبعدين يسوع كان لازم ينطقها لأنه قال ( انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) يوحنا 18 - 20
> 
> قوللى بقى إزاى لم يتكلم بشئ فى الخفاء وإزاى كلم العالم علانية وهو لم يقل أنا الله أو إعبدونى أو غيره حتى الأدلة المطروحة فى الموضوع لو إفترضنا إنها تدل على لاهوت المسيح فهى عبارة عن شوية تلميحات  . . .
> 
> طب ليه كلام الفوازير والألغاز . . . هوا قال أنا نبى وإنسان ورسول ومرسل من الله وإبن إنسان وإحنا كمسلمين نؤمن بهذا الكلام ونقبله . . لكن فين قال علانية أنا الله ؟؟؟



*اولا :​
مش انت الذي تتأمر على الله وتقول له وتملئ عليه ما يجب ان يقوله بناء على مزاجك واهوائك ومقياسا في قرانك !

ثانيا :​
المسيح لم يتكلم بشي في الخفاء هذا صحيح ..

في العهد القديم قبل ان يتجسد اخبر على لسان الانبياء بانه سوف يتجسد للفداء والخلاص ..
يعني الموضوع مش جديد ..
والوهية المسيح معروفة لنا قبل ان ياتي ويتجسد ..
وما قدومة الا تحقيق للنبؤات التي اخبر بها في العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء ..

وحينما اتى بشرت الملائكة بميلاد الاله المتجسد :

 وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

والناس الذي قال انه لم يتكلم بالخفاء لهم امنوا به الله ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وسجدوا له مخلوق لخالقة ..

والوهية المسيح بشر بها الرسل الذي امنوا به انه هو الله المتجسد المخلص في الكتاب المقدس وعلموا بها وامن بها الناس وتعمدوا ودخلوا في الايمان ..

في قصة نثانائيل امن به وقال له :

«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!» 

والتلاميذ امنو ايضا وسجدوا له سجود مخلوق لخالقهم :

 وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».

وقائد المئه والذين معه امنوا به وقالوا :

«حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا ابْنَ اللهِ!». 

ويوحنا المعمدان امن به وقال :

وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ».

وفي معجزة خلقة لعينين لمولود اعمى امن به ايضا وسجد له سجود مخلوق لخالقه :

فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ!». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.

حتى الارواح النجسة اعترفت به :

وَالأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ حِينَمَا نَظَرَتْهُ خَرَّتْ لَهُ وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً:«إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!». 

الخ من الامثله يا مسلم !!!!!!!!!

الغموض والتعتيم لا يوجد الا في خيالك وحدك وانت الذي تريد ان تملئ على الله ما يقوله وما يفعله وما يجب ان يفعله وكأنه شغل عندك !

اقرا ما قاله السيد المسيح لتوما يا مسلم بعد ان امن به معترفا به ربا والها :


    26 وبعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا وتوما معهم.فجاء يسوع والابواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال سلام لكم. 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا وابصر يديّ وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا.28 اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي. 29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت.طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يرو


ماذا قرأت يا مسلم قول المسيح له !!!!!!!!!!!!!

" طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يرو "

توما لم يؤمن انه هو الا حينما راءه وعاين بنفسه ولكن ماذا عن الذين امكنوا بالمسيح دون ان يرو ؟!!!

هم الذين قال فيهم : " طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يرو "

يعني في النهاية يا زميل لا يوجد غموض .. لا يوجد الغاز ..
هذا كله في خيالك انت وحدك واوهامك وحدك !

الجميع امن به بانه ابن الله .. الكلمة المتجسد .. الذي تنبأ عنه الانبياء قبل مجيئة :

6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. (اشعياء 9 : 6)

هو الابن الذي شهد له الاب وقت عماده :

11 وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».(مرقس 1 : 11)

المسيح الله المتجسد مشي معهم بالتدريج ليعرفهم انه هو الله المتجسد والذي جعل الانبياء تتنبأ عنه في العهد القديم ولم يكن الناس ليحتملوا الموضوع دفعه واحده لهذا قال لهم :

" ان لي أمورا كثيرة ايضا لاقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون ان تحتملوا الآن "
"يوحنا 16 : 12"

فهمت يا مسلم !*


----------



## Basilius (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا قلت ان من يورد نص من المسلمين فليورد معة تفسيرة 
لكن الظاهر المسلم اجهل من ان يورد النص بتفسيرة اما عن جهل او تعمد 
لذا يغلق !


----------

